#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Έξυπνο σπίτι & Δίκτυο Δεδομένων (δομημένη καλωδίωση), Αθήνα, 16.12.2009

## pbark

*Tετάρτη, 16.12.2009, 19:00-21:30
Αθήνα, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας

* *     Θέμα:  * Έξυπνο σπίτι & Δίκτυο Δεδομένων (δομημένη καλωδίωση)  

Έξυπνο σπίτι & Δίκτυο Δεδομένων (δομημένη καλωδίωση) στις σύγχρονες κατοικίες /μικρά γραφεία.
Απλά βήματα, λύσεις και τρόποι ενσωμάτωσης στο στάδιο ανέγερσης νέων οικοδομών. Παρουσίαση προϊόντων Legrand.Ενημέρωση για τις Ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις κτιρίων- Επιθεωρητές
*Συμμετοχή* : Ελεύθερη

*Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής:*
fax: 210 40 82 157
email: tsera@tee.gr

*Πηγή :* Ελ.Ε.Μ.

----------

